# Stocking Advice Needed - 29 Gallon & 10 Gallon



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

*I have a 29 Gallon tank (30"x12"x18") 

I currently have the following plants:*

4 strands of Hornwort
2 Large Java Ferns (One has about 20 small ferns growing on it)
6 Small Long strands of Corkscrew Val
3 Large Mondo Grass
2 Medium Sword Plants
1 Large Annubis Plant
6 Tall Stems of Green Cabomba

*Here are the fish I currently Have:*

2 Male Creamsicle Lyretail Mollies
7 Black Widow Tetras
11 Neon Tetras
4 Bronze Cory Catfish
2 Medium Small Snails

*I also have a 10 Gallon tank (20"x10"x12") 

I currently have the following plants in it:*

Floating Plants:
2 strands of Hornwort
4 strands of Frill
2 long strands of this unknown (hornwort frill looking like plant)

Non Floating:
2 Small Java Ferns
1 Medium Annubis Plant
2 Large Mondo Grass
3 Wisteria Plants
1 Small Uknown Grass Carpet Plant
1 Large bundle of Java Moss

*Here are the fish I have in the 10 gallon tank:*

1 Male Black Molly
1 Female Black Molly
2 Female Red Wag Platys
5 Otto's
3 Small Snails (unknown amount of baby snails)
20+ Molly Fry

I feel a little overstocked on both tanks and I don't really know what to do. Due to all the fry in the small 10 gallon tank, I wanted to move the two platy mothers to the 29 gallon tank.

This will give more room in the 10 gallon but also cramp up the 29 more than it already is. I can return 1 neon tetras and 1 black skirt tetra just to reduce the bio load.

I used to have 6 Cory's but I think they got attacked or got eaten. I found their dead bodies and it looked like there was a little piece missing. The woman from the pet store thinks it is my molly. 

I can move some of my Java Moss to the 29 gallon to help with the additional bio load? That stuff is growing slowly right now.

I don't want to get rid of any of my Mollies or Platys. I will donate the babies to the pet store once they are old enough. I may only keep the ones I am able to...or my favorite  but I am already overstocked and I don't really want to buy another tank .

I know keeping the male and female together will give me endless fry, but I can donate them to the LFS. I am about 99% sure that both of my Platys are female (same shape, same fins) both enlarged and looked like they gave birth and then came back down to size. I think the best place for them is going to end up being in the 29 so I can give my mollies the room. I can't put my black mollie in with the creamsicle mollies because they don't get along. My two creamsicle molllies bearly get along as it is, they are getting by though.

Any advice? Suggestions?


----------



## Exterrestrial (Mar 5, 2012)

If I were you. (Which I am not you, so it is entirely your choice)

I'd give away all of the Neon Tetras.

Put the Mollys and Platys from 10g into 29g.

Put the Mollys in the 29g into the 10g.

If you wanted to- Add 2 or 3 more Black Widow Tetras to 29g.

I would put the Java Moss in 29g- It's great for fry.

Reasoning?

When I had Neon Tetras they constantly picked on my fry.
Also, with all the fry, some of them should go- that's just too many in my opinion.


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

Exterrestrial said:


> If I were you. (Which I am not you, so it is entirely your choice)
> 
> I'd give away all of the Neon Tetras.
> 
> ...


But the neons are not in the same tank as the fry right now though.


----------



## Geomancer (Aug 23, 2010)

The Common Molly gets to be about 5-6" in size (females), and really should be in a 36" tank. These are not small fish.

I know you really want them ... but it's best if you either return them or buy a larger aquarium for them.

Also, you should note that Mondo Grass is not truly aquatic, and it will die if kept submerged.


----------



## Exterrestrial (Mar 5, 2012)

Termato said:


> But the neons are not in the same tank as the fry right now though.


I am aware of this. The Mollys and Platy and fry in the 10g should go in the 29g.

Give away Neon Tetras.

Then the Mollys in 29g should go in the 10g.

Then Java Moss in 29g.

Swap things.


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

Geomancer said:


> The Common Molly gets to be about 5-6" in size (females), and really should be in a 36" tank. These are not small fish.
> 
> I know you really want them ... but it's best if you either return them or buy a larger aquarium for them.
> 
> Also, you should note that Mondo Grass is not truly aquatic, and it will die if kept submerged.


I would never have known that about Mondo Grass...thanks pet store.

The mollies are Salfin mollies.

Yeah Geo you are right, my female is just growing to no end, she is almost 3.5 inches. I do feel overwhelmed by the size they are going to grow.




Exterrestrial said:


> I am aware of this. The Mollys and Platy and fry in the 10g should go in the 29g.
> 
> Give away Neon Tetras.
> 
> ...


I can still return the fish because I bought the neons and black widows not more than a month ago. I will call the petstore. 

I am starting to consider this option of switching the mollies so the female goes in the 29...

I was already considering moving the platys to the 29. 

Ahh giving away fish  this sucks....im going to have to sit and look at this fish tank for hours today to try and figure out...because I like the color of the neons but the black widows are so active. 

One of the male mollies in the 29 right now has a nipped back fin and has been decently sick. He doesn't eat much. The other Molly is the alpha molly. 

I could take the black widows AND/OR the neons back...move the 2 mollies in the 29 to the 10, and swap the ones in the 10 to the 29....

I am going to have so many platys and mollies...I might honestly just get rid of my female molly...I dunno...

what a tough spot....

Is there an option where I don't have to get rid of an entire species of fish? I would obviously like to keep all of the species, maybe just dwindle the numbers down?

If I keep the pair of mollies that are breeding in the 10 G by themselves and move the platys over, how would that be?

possibly reduce the neons to 10 and widows to 6? or should their numbers be kept higher? 8 neons?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

First, recognize the basics. Molly should never be in anything smaller than a 20g. And this is crowding them. So if you keep all the molly, they are in the 29g. Platy can be with them, they share water parameter requirements, something the neons do not.

That doesn't leave much room, except for substrate fish. The corys would work in here.

The Black Widow Tetra could be with the molly in a larger tank than a 29g, which might disuade them from fin nipping. With the present tanks and no larger planned, I would return these tetra.

The neons alone in the 10g is possible if you want to keep them; not what I would recommend from scratch, but as you have them... . Plus substrate fish, the otos in this case.

Byron.


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

Byron said:


> First, recognize the basics. Molly should never be in anything smaller than a 20g. And this is crowding them. So if you keep all the molly, they are in the 29g. Platy can be with them, they share water parameter requirements, something the neons do not.
> 
> That doesn't leave much room, except for substrate fish. The corys would work in here.
> 
> ...


If I put all of my mollies in the 29 they will fight, this was the reason I originally got the 29 was to separate them. I would have to get more females wouldn't I? But then I would have more fry all the time. 

The main concern is the mollies because they can't be in the same tank and the 10 is too small for them and I don't want more females because that will just give me more mollies...

As for the neons going in the 10 gallon by themselves that is a very good possibility if i keep them.

The black widows are going to have to go. I can take them back tonight.

I will move the two red wag platys into the 29 tonight as well.


So let's see what this would look like after I change it up

29 gallon tank:
11 Neon Tetras (still deciding if I want to return them or put them in the 10 gallon)
4 Bronze Cory Catfish (is 4 enough? I had 6 and 2 died)
2 Red Wag Platys
2 Creamsicle Mollies
2 Snails (babies)

10 Gallon tank:
Male and Female Black Mollies
5 Ottos
8 or more baby snails

So if that is going to be what I am dealing with, I would need to return one or two of my male mollies so I could keep mollies period (in the 29) without fighting. This would leave me with a breeding pair of mollies.

I would have a lot of room left if I returned the neons, black widows and 2 male mollies.

I will soon have grown up baby mollies and platys, I could keep 1-2 female platys max to keep in the 29 and donate the rest (no further pregnancies)

I am also still thinking I want to keep my breeding pair of mollies or just stay with my pair or males. This is because I will have constant fry and no place to keep them.

I could wait until the mollie gives birth, give all my males away, keep like 2-3 maybe 4 female mollies.

*What fish could I stock in the 10 gallon with the ottos once I take all the fish out and fry out? And if I don't keep the neons.

Also what fish could I keep with the mollies, platys and corys in the 29?*

I'm foreseeing 3-4 platys and 2-3 mollies depending on which route I go.


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

My friend has a 10 gallon tank with 3 black widow tetras and 2 serpae tetras and 1 otto (I told him to get more ottos) he likes tetras, If I give him one of my male mollies do you think it will do well in his tank? too over crowded? Just stay away from mollies in 10 gallon tanks?

Would it be best to give the fish to the store?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

A molly needs at least a 20g (Sailfin type), or a 3-foot tank (common or black molly). A 10g is not sufficient space for any molly alone, let alone more than one, except of course for newborn fry for a period.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Termato said:


> My friend has a 10 gallon tank with 3 black widow tetras and 2 serpae tetras and 1 otto (I told him to get more ottos) he likes tetras, If I give him one of my male mollies do you think it will do well in his tank? too over crowded? Just stay away from mollies in 10 gallon tanks?
> 
> Would it be best to give the fish to the store?


That tank in my opinion is a disaster waiting to occur. [And a 10g is too small for any molly except newborn fry.]

Shoaling fish (all characins, danio and barbs are shoaling fish, as are some others) must be in groups. Six is the accepted minimum for most species, but the more aggressive ones like Serpae and even Black Widow need more, 8+. There is insufficient space in a 10g for any of these. There is more info in the profiles of these two species.

Scientific studies have now proven beyond any doubt that maintaining shoaling fish in smaller groups is more likely to cause increased aggression. This happens most of the time. But another possible result is just the opposite--the fish are so stressed that they become overly and abnormally retiring, even to the point of refusing to eat and just wasting away. In both cases, the cause is the sheer frustration the fish "feels" when it is placed in what is a completely inappropriate environment. We can't change how fish are created and what they have evolved to require. They will be much more likely to be in better health if they are provided with what they need, in terms of space, water parameters, numbers, and the physical environment (light, wood, rock, plants, whatever).


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

Byron said:


> That tank in my opinion is a disaster waiting to occur. [And a 10g is too small for any molly except newborn fry.]
> 
> Shoaling fish (all characins, danio and barbs are shoaling fish, as are some others) must be in groups. Six is the accepted minimum for most species, but the more aggressive ones like Serpae and even Black Widow need more, 8+. There is insufficient space in a 10g for any of these. There is more info in the profiles of these two species.
> 
> Scientific studies have now proven beyond any doubt that maintaining shoaling fish in smaller groups is more likely to cause increased aggression. This happens most of the time. But another possible result is just the opposite--the fish are so stressed that they become overly and abnormally retiring, even to the point of refusing to eat and just wasting away. In both cases, the cause is the sheer frustration the fish "feels" when it is placed in what is a completely inappropriate environment. We can't change how fish are created and what they have evolved to require. They will be much more likely to be in better health if they are provided with what they need, in terms of space, water parameters, numbers, and the physical environment (light, wood, rock, plants, whatever).


Where is the thank button when you need it.

Here is what I have figured out so far from all the advice

Returning the 7 Black Widow Tetras today.
Moving the 2 Red Wag Platy Females to the 29 gallon.

After this I am going to possibly...

Move the Neons to the 10 gallon with the ottos. Move the Breeding Pair of mollies to the 29 Gallon. If I do this I will have to give away one of my two dominant male mollies

I do kind of want to keep the neons in the 29, although they will attach they fry when they are still small, I can give them enough cover?

I have too many mollies for the size and quantity of tanks I have so I will have to end up giving 1-2 or them away...


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Termato said:


> Where is the thank button when you need it.
> 
> Here is what I have figured out so far from all the advice
> 
> ...


Livebearer fry are a decent size, and with thick floating plants (I used to use Cabomba left floating, but any similar stem plants would work) some fry might recover. Of course, providing live food for the other fish is fine, you will have more fry than you likely want before long, and they will have to be in another tank as they grow out.


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

Byron said:


> Livebearer fry are a decent size, and with thick floating plants (I used to use Cabomba left floating, but any similar stem plants would work) some fry might recover. Of course, providing live food for the other fish is fine, you will have more fry than you likely want before long, and they will have to be in another tank as they grow out.


I have added a new variable to this equation. I unexpectedly found a 20 gallon tank with everything for $30 off of craigslist. Bought it. 

So I now have the 10 gallon and 29 gallon set up. I need to clean this 20 and all the equipment, then I can set it up and start cycling it.

What would you recommend now that I have a third tank, although it is still not big enough for mollies?

(edit...took out black widow comment...still going to return them because I think it will be best for them and all the rest of the fish).


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Termato said:


> I have added a new variable to this equation. I unexpectedly found a 20 gallon tank with everything for $30 off of craigslist. Bought it.
> 
> So I now have the 10 gallon and 29 gallon set up. I need to clean this 20 and all the equipment, then I can set it up and start cycling it.
> 
> ...


That's good. The 20g will do for the sailfins, they're not so large.


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

Byron said:


> A molly needs at least a 20g (Sailfin type), or a 3-foot tank (common or black molly). A 10g is not sufficient space for any molly alone, let alone more than one, except of course for newborn fry for a period.


How many? Is two fine?


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

Awww, 'Mato! I feel for you! Congrats on the new tank, kudos for trying to do the right thing for all of your little fishy friends! It's a tough thing to work through, and giving up fish is never fun.  Wish I had something to offer you beyond what's already been said, aside from good luck!


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Termato said:


> How many? Is two fine?


I would think this is OK. Substrate fish could also be added.


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

Do any of you know how to clean a dirty tank. I just bought the 20 gallon and most of the equipment and most of the tank is dirty with white (i guess calcium).

How should I go about cleaning it? Should I use any soap? I am going to wait to hear back before I even touch that tank.

Thanks to everyone who has helped and those who will.

Yea ches, I feel the 20 gallon is going to be the savior tank! lol

---

Thanks Byron. Yea I was thinking of keeping the breeding couple in the 20 and move the bigger fry to the 10 until I want to give them away.


----------



## ashtricks (Feb 15, 2012)

@Termato: avoid using soap. Soaking in vinegar will reduce the hard water stains. It will be tedious but works.


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

ashtricks said:


> @Termato: avoid using soap. Soaking in vinegar will reduce the hard water stains. It will be tedious but works.


I shall try that. I was thinking Rubbing Alcohol and Salt could work. I could scrub with that.


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

When I first set up my 29g tank it was a hand-me-down and left-to-dry - totally GROSS. I set it up in the back yard and left it to soak in vinegar and water for a little while before I started. . .I was AMAZED at how quickly vinegar and water took it off. If it's a glass tank, you might need a little bit of elbow grease and a scrubby pad or algae blade, but mine was super yuggy, and it came off really easily! Good luck - and don't forget to rinse until the cows come home!


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

Chesherca said:


> When I first set up my 29g tank it was a hand-me-down and left-to-dry - totally GROSS. I set it up in the back yard and left it to soak in vinegar and water for a little while before I started. . .I was AMAZED at how quickly vinegar and water took it off. If it's a glass tank, you might need a little bit of elbow grease and a scrubby pad or algae blade, but mine was super yuggy, and it came off really easily! Good luck - and don't forget to rinse until the cows come home!


hahah nice description. I'm going to rinse that thing until my cows turn into bulls. 

The majority of the gunk is not on the glass and not even in the tank, its in the rest of the equipment like the top of the lighting and a little on the filter and heater.

It should be too much work once I soak it for a bit. I get to do that in about 1 hour


----------

